# 10 gallon with airstone problem



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a 10 inch long airstone today for my tank and I was wondering if it is too strong? It seems to maybe be pushing the fish. Is this bad? If I kink the hose will it cause any problems/


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

If you are creating current that makes it look like the fish are struggling it IS too much current. Especially if you have bettas they don't like current...minimal disturbance for them. One way you can tell is by turning off what is making the water movement then watch the normal behavior of how the fish swim then turn your system back on and if it is very noticeable you may want to cut back.


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

Different species of fish have different requirements regarding water movement. Fish that come from from streams and rivers will prefer some movement to mimic thier natural environment whereas fish from ponds and lakes will prefer minimal water movement. Researching your fish will tell you what they are likely to prefer. As dfbiggs says, bettas prefer still waters.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Its not for bettas its for my 10 gallon community tank with platties neon tetras and a glowlight tetra


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

I would try what the other guys have said and stop using the air stone, see if the fish do better with out it. If they do better without the airstone then you could either A) stop using it, or B) use a smaller air pump. The size of the stone in itself doesnt matter as much as the ammount of air that is being pushed through it. If you go to your LFS you will be able to find a regulator valve that will make it so you can manually set how much air goes through. This would be a much cheaper alternative to buying a new air pump.


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

Cutar said:


> I got a 10 inch long airstone today for my tank and I was wondering if it is too strong? It seems to maybe be pushing the fish. Is this bad? If I kink the hose will it cause any problems/


 
Why did you get it?


----------

